# Filmeffekte: 300 Spartaner



## Sebastian Thalhammer (4. September 2009)

Hi zusammen!

Wieder einmal schwirrt eine Vorlage in meinem Kopf herum, dessen Umsetzung ich mir noch nicht 100% im Klaren bin. Es geht darum, diverse Szenen in einem ähnlichen Verhalten wie bei dem Film 300 zu machen. Konkret geht es mir um folgende Szenen:

http://video.google.de/videosearch?q=300&emb=0&aq=f#
bei ungefähr 03:45 beginnts.

Es ist eine Kampfszene zu sehen, die mit dynamischer Verlangsamung von Bewegungen sowie Zoom In und Zoom Outs arbeitet. Meine Fragen daher:

Kann man diese Effekte rein digital erreichen oder benötigt man 2 Kameras? Obwohl da wieder die Schwierigkeit des Übergangs von Kamera 1 zu Kamera 2 besteht.

Wie mache ich diese Timewarping geschichten am besten? Ich kenne das Programm Twixtor, konnte es allerdings noch nicht recht ausprobieren. 

Hat wer Empfehlungen, wie ich am besten für solche Effekte vorgehen sollte?

Danke
Sebastian


----------



## chmee (4. September 2009)

Hmm, der Link ist nur 2:05 lang. Somit kann ich keinen praktischen Tip geben. Abgesehen davon wären wohl MakingOf's interessant für Dich 










und 4 weitere Teile, wenn man *300 making of* bei youtube eingibt.

mfg chmee


----------



## Mark (4. September 2009)

Hi!

...welche Mittel stehen Dir denn zur Verfügung? Mit einer Phantom Kamera kann man mit höheren Auflösungen als Full-HD und vielen, vielen Frames per second arbeiten: "zoomen" (und "bewegen") im Bild und Slow-Motion sind damit kein Problem 
...unabhängig davon, daß ich nicht weiß, welchen Effekt Du überhaupt meinst 

Liebe Grüße,
Mark.


----------



## chmee (4. September 2009)

Bei so einer Kamera (1000fps@1080p) solltest Du erstmal auf die Miete der nötigen Lampen inklusive der Stromgeneratoren sparen  Eine tausendstel Sekunde, Hola, da braucht man ne Menge Licht..

mfg chmee


----------



## meta_grafix (7. September 2009)

Hallo,

besorge Dir mal die DIGITAL PRODUCTION 03:07 (Mai/Juni). Da gibt es einen recht ausführlichen Artikel, zehn Studios - ein Look.

Gruß,

Andreas


----------



## Sebastian Thalhammer (16. September 2009)

danke erstmal für die antworten. War auf Urlaub, deshalb keine rückmeldung. 

Komisch das dass mit dem Clip nicht funktioniert hat. Ich seh ein längeres Video. YouTube geht bei mir in der Arbeit nicht darum kann ich jetzt noch nichts dazu sagen ;-)

Von der Ausrüstung her kann ich nur mit einer Panasonic Full HD Kamera (weiß jetz grad die genaue bezeichnung nicht) , d.h. keine High Speed Kamera oder ähnliches. Im wesentlichen geht es mir um den Wechsel aus Slowmotion und Normalgeschwindigkeit sowie das dynamische Zoomen in die Szene. 

Daher wäre es interessant ob man brauchbare Ergebnisse auch digital erreichen kann, bzw. wie man für diese Effekte am besten vorgehen sollte. Da es sich bei meinem Vorhaben um ziemliche schnelle aber kurze Aufnahmen handeln wird, könnte es sein, dass bei Slowmotion die Bilder einfach zu  "unecht" aussehen.

Hat irgendwer vielleicht einen auszug des digital production artikels?

Grüße
Sebastian


----------

